# GTO's been in the shop so long I'm going to start modding out my rental



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Any Ideas on what I should do to trick out Enterprise's Chevy Colorado?

Car has been in the shop for another 10 days for the same pedal sensor/ecm.

It was previously in the shop for 28 days for the pedal sensor.

I drove it with the pedal sensor problem (safety mode) for about 2 months.

GM HAS NO CUSTOMER SERVICE, F.. A NEW AMERICAN CAR, IM GETTING A KIA NEXT OR HYUNDAI ATLEAST THEY KNOW WHAT SERVICE MEANS.

My rep from Pontiac had a week to assess my case, I had to get ahold of him today(after he didnt call in the window we set up last wednesday) and he said he hasnt been able to get all of the info, in a weeks time, BS he just doesnt want to get me out of this LEMON.

Ive filed a claim with the bbb, which I need to submit.

Does anyone have experience with claims like this and the b.a.r.?

The GOAT was an amazing car, too bad it's dead!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

StocktonRaider said:


> GM HAS NO CUSTOMER SERVICE, F.. A NEW AMERICAN CAR, IM GETTING A KIA NEXT OR HYUNDAI ATLEAST THEY KNOW WHAT SERVICE MEANS.


+1. I learned that during my Tremec Blender debacle.

Them's fighting words around here, though.  

It makes no difference how good their cars are becoming-- GM will always be a bit player in the world auto market if they don't whip their dealers in general and customer service in particular into shape...because it sucks.

Sorry for your pain, dood.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

That really sucks bro.

First I'd say you need to pester GM with calls about your situation. Clearly your dealership is acting just like every other crappy dealership in this world. I find the way to counter this is to get like a manager of public relations on the phone at GM. Tell him your situation and that you are ready to file a complaint with the BBB against the dealership. He most likely will then give the dealership a call in the next day or two saying "Listen, if you don't take care of this customer and stop giving them bull****, not only are they going to hand your ass to you on a silver platter but we'll take action also."

As much as people think the parent company (GM in this case) may not care about problems like this, it's usually 100% the problem of the particular dealership. They may say they're talking to GM to try and solve the problem but guess what, chances are they haven't even contacted them once. I know... I've bought a vehicle from one of the crappiest dealerships in the world before.

Just make sure that you're polite and friendly with the GM rep... they really don't mind helping you out that way. Oh and if the GM rep doesn't help you whatsoever tell him you want to speak to someone else. You never know... you may get stock talking to some asswhipe who is exactly like the guy at the dealership at first - so just move on to someone with a brain who will help you.

Anyway, update when you get some new info please.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

the problem is the so called customer service staff are not gm employees. they are subcontracted out. they dont give a rats ass if you are satisfied. i swore never to buy another gm product because of them. 

the only reason i go the gto was the 12800 off sticker and the 54% residual after three years. the only reason we got the rendezvous was 3000 in gm card money and an insane belief the car will be worth 60% of msrp that was discounted 5k.

file with the bbb and let it run up the chain. maybe you will get lucky and someone that cares about the bottom line will get your file.

good luck. my aurora wasnt a bad car, in fact it was a pretty good car. the service on the other hand was pathetic. if i have any problems with the ghto and the service is anything like what i had with the aurora, it is off to honda for me.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're still having an issue with it Stockton...My service dept. was found lacking as well....So I contacted Pontiac directly.Nice young lady called back,calmed my nerves and made an appt. for the next day.....Dealership fixed pedal sensor, completely reprogrammed computer and completely replaced gas pedal assembly....It's been 2 weeks still not a problem....though I still swear I hear that little tune it plays when it drops into safety mode...in my sleep.....Keep your head up Stockton and Good Luck...When the Car's Right it's really Right! :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry I meant to say contact Pontiac HQ and not GM HQ. You get a bit more of personalized help there.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Ive filed a claim with the bbb, which I need to submit.


You were whining about going to the BBB a month ago. 

I took the time to write a comprehensive process for you to follow -- and explained that going to the BBB was a complete waste of time. Obviously, you didn't either take the time to read it or weren't bright enough to follow up on it. 

Some people get what they deserve. Go ahead and get a Hyundai or Kia. The Raiders bumper sticker will fit on it perfectly.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

No, your advice was spot on b a. I was going to start another thread thanking you to all of the forum and complimenting you on your superior intelligence. 

You're a MARK. I took some of your advice and some I discarded. Hey b a wanna get knocked out?!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

to the rest of you, thank you for your sympathies, it truely has been trying times. :cheers


----------



## ScottR (Apr 1, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> to the rest of you, thank you for your sympathies, it truely has been trying times. :cheers


Are you a member of ls1gto.com forum? There are a large number of us over there with the same problem. I'm going on day 21 right now, and have been told that it'll be another 3 weeks at least before part should arrive. Should be new part, not the same as existing part (upgraded I hope). I'm BriscoCounty over on ls1gto! 

I can feel for you, this really does suck! Like I've told everyone else, this is the last Australian built car or any overseas car I'll ever buy! And right now, I'm thinking this may be my last GM car if things don't improve.

I can say that Pontiac Customer service and my dealership have been pretty good and have kept me informed. They just can't help get the part here any sooner!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Im on ls1gto forum a lot but I never write anything on there. That's an awsome forum though. They replaced my sensor and were still having the problem, so they thought it was the ecm and replaced that too. When they replaced the ecm the car went from having problems every so often to non-opporational. 

Hey how many more are there of us with this pedal sensor/ecm problem because if we could team up and approach pontiac together I think we might get a better reaction from pontiac. 

And if not it might be time to start thinking about getting some legal advice?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Im on ls1gto forum a lot but I never write anything on there. That's an awsome forum though. They replaced my sensor and were still having the problem, so they thought it was the ecm and replaced that too. When they replaced the ecm the car went from having problems every so often to non-opporational.
> 
> Hey how many more are there of us with this pedal sensor/ecm problem because if we could team up and approach pontiac together I think we might get a better reaction from pontiac.
> 
> And if not it might be time to start thinking about getting some legal advice?


I think if you persue the "Lemon" approach someone is going to get real interested real fast because they would have to refund your full purchase price for the vehicle and they are stuck with a worthless vehicle. I dont believe they can resell it once it has been "Lemoned". 6500 Miles and I havnt had an computer issues yet.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Also depends on the state you're in for the Lemon thing. Unfortunately I don't know what any other states standing on it are other than Florida.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Good luck with the dealer or BBB. I just fought BBB for two months over a "purchase price discrepancy" to put my situation simply. Both the dealer (of course) and BBB were completely worthless in my case. My dealer was a "preferred client" of the BBB, which tells me the BBB is biased in favor of the dealer which totally goes against their very purpose.

Because the dealer is a preferred client the BBB will not close a case as "unresolved" in order to not tarnish the company's reputation. Man, I'm still hot over this ($2500 loss to me).

BTW, the dealer is Behlmann Pontiac in St. Louis and I highly recommend never doing business with this establishment.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Good Plug, Be, that stinks...

Has anyone heard of the bureau of automotive repair, b a r, I heard they can make dealerships nervous?

Has anyone ever needed to use them?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You were whining about going to the BBB a month ago.
> 
> I took the time to write a comprehensive process for you to follow -- and explained that going to the BBB was a complete waste of time.


Why is going to the BBB a waste of time. I know first hand it isn't.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> Why is going to the BBB a waste of time. I know first hand it isn't.


Because a dealer isn't bound to do anything with the BBB by law. Some dealers are so fouled up that they'll take a letter from the BBB and simply throw it away. And there's nothing the BBB can do. Honestly, who bothers to check with the BBB before buying a car from a dealer or taking it in for service? Nobody. That's why a dealer doesn't care.

This guy is far better off familiarizing himself with the California Lemon Law and discussing it with both the GM zone rep and dealer in those terms. Once they understand that he means business -- and knows how to use the law as leverage to get his way -- this dealer will come around. He isn't, the dealer knows it, and is crapping all over him as a result.

Instead of looking for sympathy and threatening to "knock me out," he needs to get tough with that dealer. If they can't get a part in a month, then you MAKE them take the part off another car in stock -- or contact that wrecking yard in OKC with the totalled '05s -- and get the replacement part sent out. The dealer and GM zone will do that -- as long as they know they're dealing with somebody capable of stuffing that car down their throat with the law.

Don't mean to come across as a jerk -- but to impose your will on a creepy dealer, you absolutely have to get tough with them by making them realize that if you don't play ball -- they're going to suffer for it.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I went to the BBB and filed a claim against GM, not the dealer. GM did take notice and took care of the problem.

The Lemon law is good advice, but again I'd skip the dealer and go to GM with it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Because a dealer isn't bound to do anything with the BBB by law. Some dealers are so fouled up that they'll take a letter from the BBB and simply throw it away. And there's nothing the BBB can do. Honestly, who bothers to check with the BBB before buying a car from a dealer or taking it in for service? Nobody. That's why a dealer doesn't care.
> 
> This guy is far better off familiarizing himself with the California Lemon Law and discussing it with both the GM zone rep and dealer in those terms. Once they understand that he means business -- and knows how to use the law as leverage to get his way -- this dealer will come around. He isn't, the dealer knows it, and is crapping all over him as a result.
> 
> ...


B A is exactly right here. You need to get a copy of the lemon law for California. You need to walk into the Pontiac dealer with a copy of the law in your hand. You hand deliver and have the General Manager of the dealership sign, a copy of the letter informing them of your intention to force them to buy the car back. Force is what you will have to do, they will ignore you if you do not follow the letter of the law, and they will fight you hard. You also need to get in touch with the California department of consumer affairs (or whatever California calls their consumer protection department). Explain your position, but also have every piece of paper you have ever gotten with this car, especially the repairs. I would also let them know you will contact the NHTSA because this car has a computer operated throttle, and may pose a safety hazard. Thet will help to get their attention, and you can tell how much you have their attention by how hard they fight any of these steps. The harder they fight, the closer you are to a win.
Also as a manager of a business, I could care less what the BBB did. The majority of people do not use that as a shopping tool. They are a paper tiger. Don't waste your energies there. If you don't want to do the leg work, get a lawyer, but realize that he will make money off of you.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Some people get what they deserve. Go ahead and get a Hyundai or Kia. The Raiders bumper sticker will fit on it perfectly.[/QUOTE]

B A, knowing that you are from Pittsburgh and likely a Steelers fan, I sense some hostility here. I know that the Raiders played dirty. I know that they intentionally tried to end Bradshaw's career. You should try to be nice. Remember, we have four Superbowl rings and they have????????


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I called my pontiac rep about a half an hour ago because for a second day I was promised a call by him and never received a call from _____. He told me he would give me a call this afternoon around 1pm wst to 3pm wst, I called him @ 3:30pm and discovered that he had already left for the day. 

When I first spoke to him last wed he told me that he received my case yesturday and needed 6 more days to review it. He told me that after a case was given to him he always closes it in a week or less. I called on Tues(yesturday) and he told me he was unable i a weeks time to amass all the paperwork to assess my case and he would be calling me tomorrow...

B A Im sorry for the tiff but this SUX.

You are prob right that I should just go through with the lemon law. Since my pontiac rep won't call me?

Spoke with the Service Manager at the dealership( a gto owner himself) but he doesnt seem too interested with my case either. My car has been parked on his lot for over a week and a half. He told me he made some calls today and spoke with the regional manager but that he didnt have an answer for me.


Since I have a non-existant pontiac rep, aka Ismail, I have two roads to travel, reg manager and the lemon law, regardless I foresee myself in this SH1T for a while.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

> B A, knowing that you are from Pittsburgh and likely a Steelers fan, I sense some hostility here.


Actually, I just love football. Camps are in -- and the high school and college teams around here are in double sessions right now. The end of the darkness is near!

Wanted the Raiders to win the Super Bowl a couple of years ago in a bad way. I like Al Davis a lot -- he should have been commissioner of the NFL instead of Pete Rozelle. Kind of got jobbed by all the AFL owners back in the 60's. He's gotten painted into a corner by moving the team to L.A. -- but that was more to punch Rozelle in the chops than anything else. The really evil NFL owner was Eddie DeBartolo, Jr. because he and that slimeball Carmen Policy basically broke all the salary cap rules to win their five Super Bowls.

Yeah, I got little touchy in my first post on this thread. Was just trying to get StocktonRaider fired up -- sort of like how a football coach gets on you to get you to the next level of play. 

Putting $30K in somebody's pocket -- and to have them turn around and treat you badly is totally unacceptable. Can't imagine buying a great car like a GTO -- only to get stuck with a crapwagon like a strippy Colorado pickup. It's not right -- and I hate to see good people get crapped on by dishonest skunks.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> B A Im sorry for the tiff but this SUX.


No problem! I apologize because my harsh tone started it. Your post came up while I was writing back to FergyFlyer. 

A good place to start is to call the California agency that overlooks all of this. The only gray area is that a "reasonable amount of attempts" needs to be made -- but I think you can pound them on the fact the car has been out of service for so long. 

Take a look at my first post a few weeks ago. Just start documenting EVERYTHING in writing. Use e-mail whenever you can. If you can't -- get a spiral notebook and record every interaction -- just like you did with your interaction with the Pontiac rep. Catch them in lies. Display the lack of follow up. Let them build your case for you! 

Bottom line -- the more you "get on them" the easier time you'll have if your case ever gets to arbitration. But I doubt you'll ever get there -- because once these guys realize you mean business -- they'll do whatever it takes to make you happy.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

B A you did get me fired up and you are right...

Al Davis is the Man!

I was going to submit my case this monday but I had my brother's wedding on sat so I couldnt stop by two dealerships and pick up the necessary documents needed to send to the bbb so they could review it as a lemon. Since I work longer hours than dealerships are open 8a to 6p I will not have another chance to collect those papers until this sat. Ive got two forms left to get and niether dealership will mail them(because they know what I intend to do) so they are forcing me to be there in person.

I will have it ready to submit by next monday, but that [email protected]#$in Colorado deserves to be firebombed. 

Ive been driving 35 in it around town with both feet in it, one on the gas one on the break, think Im pissed?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Ive been driving 35 in it around town with both feet in it, one on the gas one on the break, think Im pissed?


LOL. Every time my neighbor's fancy Benz is in for repairs, he puts the gas pedal to floor and leaves it there for 20 seconds every time he starts his loaner.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> LOL. Every time my neighbor's fancy Benz is in for repairs, he puts the gas pedal to floor and leaves it there for 20 seconds every time he starts his loaner.


Another neat trick is while the pedal is on floor let the tranny slip into drive. Be certain that there is not anything in front of you while testing this. LOL

Let this post be a lesson to all you kiddy's, DO NOT EVER BUY A USED RENTAL CAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The pontiac rep is your best way to handle your problem.You must be direct and know what you want.I had a very good experience with the local rep.To make a long story short ,the dealer bought my GTO back and GM made up the deference so I lost no money on the deal.It restored my faith in GM.Good luck and stick to your guns.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Another neat trick is while the pedal is on floor let the tranny slip into drive. Be certain that there is not anything in front of you while testing this. LOL


 :rofl:


----------



## ScottR (Apr 1, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> I called my pontiac rep about a half an hour ago because for a second day I was promised a call by him and never received a call from _____. He told me he would give me a call this afternoon around 1pm wst to 3pm wst, I called him @ 3:30pm and discovered that he had already left for the day.
> 
> When I first spoke to him last wed he told me that he received my case yesturday and needed 6 more days to review it. He told me that after a case was given to him he always closes it in a week or less. I called on Tues(yesturday) and he told me he was unable i a weeks time to amass all the paperwork to assess my case and he would be calling me tomorrow...
> 
> ...


You need to realize that you are not the only one going through this, and while that may not make you feel any better, you're not an isolated incident. My car has been at my dealership for 22 DAYS!!! In researching this problem, I'd say the average wait is 4 - 6 weeks over the last 3 - 4 months. 1 guy just got his new pedal in Wednesday, so that means that they do exist and are making them, just very slowly (he'd been waiting since July 7, total of 34 days). Oh, and the new pedal is a new part, we all assume its a new design or at least a fix of some sort since its not just a direct replacement part number.

I've resigned myself to just wait it out, and keep seeing how many things I can get from GM and my dealer. I had the same problem you had with a rep, never called me back. Sent an e-mail to pontiac customer relations, got an apology the next day from a manager and assigned a new rep. She has contacted me every time she said and is working on getting 1 month of my car payments made for me. My dealer is doing things like promising to completely detail and wax my car before I get it back. And complain about the rental, I went from a Malibu to a Grand Prix. Not a GTO, but okay.

To get a new rep, call : 1-800-762-2737 and ask for a Customer Relationship Manager. They should be able to assign you a new rep.

Its either wait it out or do the lemon law, but before you do that, you need to file with the BBB autoline as documented in your owners manual.


----------



## redhead (Jul 22, 2005)

*My GTO's also had it's problems*

Just got my 05 GTO back from the shop on Tuesday. Same problem. My dealership followed up (many hours on the phone) to find out that it's an engineering problem they are working on. They are looking for Pontiac to do a recall for that part. When I got my car back, the mechanic did warn me that engineering told him that "she might be back with the same problem."
Hang in there... the GTO's worth it. Nothing mechanical... just computer parts and they are working on it.


----------



## ScottR (Apr 1, 2005)

redhead said:


> Just got my 05 GTO back from the shop on Tuesday. Same problem. My dealership followed up (many hours on the phone) to find out that it's an engineering problem they are working on. They are looking for Pontiac to do a recall for that part. When I got my car back, the mechanic did warn me that engineering told him that "she might be back with the same problem."
> Hang in there... the GTO's worth it. Nothing mechanical... just computer parts and they are working on it.


Did you get a replacement pedal or did they just reset the error code (take the car out of Safety Mode)?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Scott, part of the reason why I am so frustrated is because this is the third or forth time in the shop for the same problem. The first time I was in the shop was a few months back and that lasted 28 DAYS. This time it is going on 11 DAYS. 

They told me they have already replaced the pedal sensor. And since it kept going into the "safety mode" they thought it might be the ecm so they replaced the ecm and when they did that the problem went from being off and on to being non-opporational.

Patience is a virtue at which time I do not have.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

arty: Spoke with Ismail today. arty: And he said that they are "definately" going to RE-purchase the Goat but he is still waiting for my purchasing agreement which I had the dealership fax over to him about 15 minutes ago. arty: He told me he was going to give me a call tomorrow to discuss exactly what I was going to get back arty: 


Needless to say I am very excited.

Will I buy another GTO, probably, as long as Ismail doesn't try to hose me tomorrow!

If not, I heard the Kia Amanti is a hell of a ride! :rofl: 

Today is a joyous day, I will drink all I can tonite!!!!!!!!!!!!!to celebrate arty:


----------



## Brl131 (Aug 11, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> arty: Spoke with Ismail today. arty: And he said that they are "definately" going to RE-purchase the Goat but he is still waiting for my purchasing agreement which I had the dealership fax over to him about 15 minutes ago. arty: He told me he was going to give me a call tomorrow to discuss exactly what I was going to get back arty:
> 
> 
> Needless to say I am very excited.
> ...


Holy Emotes batman


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Any Ideas on what I should do to trick out Enterprise's Chevy Colorado?
> 
> Car has been in the shop for another 10 days for the same pedal sensor/ecm.
> 
> ...


The exact same thiong happened to me when I purchased my GTO.... It took them almost 3 months to remedy the problem. excuses are as follows:

1.) Part is made in Australia so we need to "ship" it from there. Why not Air Freight dumbarses??

2.) Part is out of stock

3.) Part is on its way

4.) Part was never ordered

5.) Part really is on its way now.

Finally I called GM direct and complained.... them and the dealer owner got on the phone with me. Long story short I took my car to the dealer the following day and they pulled the part off another GTO and fixed mine. 

Since then I have had NO PROBLEMS with this car and I love it.

Dealer felt bad and gave me a free oil change and paid one months payment on my car for me :cheers


----------



## ScottR (Apr 1, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Scott, part of the reason why I am so frustrated is because this is the third or forth time in the shop for the same problem. The first time I was in the shop was a few months back and that lasted 28 DAYS. This time it is going on 11 DAYS.
> 
> They told me they have already replaced the pedal sensor. And since it kept going into the "safety mode" they thought it might be the ecm so they replaced the ecm and when they did that the problem went from being off and on to being non-opporational.
> 
> Patience is a virtue at which time I do not have.


Okay, understand your frustration. Guess I didn't realize that they had already done the pedal replacement and then the ECM and then there still is a problem. And can understand about not having patience, I was surprised at how calm I had been through my ordeal. A second time for me and I'd feel exactly the way you do, it really does suck.

For me, I was told 2 days ago by my Pontiac rep that it would be another 3 -4 weeks. At 4:00 PM today, my dealership called to say part arrived, and car is ready!! Picked it up just a few hours ago, it was like taking it home for the first time all over again. 22 total days for me! This just tells me that the dealer and even Pontiac reps and customer service have absolutely no clue and have no idea what is really going on. How can the Pontiac Regional Parts manager 2 days ago not know that my part was already shipped and arriving at my dealership today?? GM really is one messed up company.

Can't blame you if you didn't buy another GTO. Hopefully you'll make out financially, but overall the whole thing sucks.

Keep posting here and keep the updates, really want to know how things work out for you. I'm kicking back a few Sam Adams Summer Ales tonight on the return of my car, I'll have one or 2 for you hoping everything works out. Take it easy! :cheers 

Scott


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ScottR said:


> Okay, understand your frustration. Guess I didn't realize that they had already done the pedal replacement and then the ECM and then there still is a problem. And can understand about not having patience, I was surprised at how calm I had been through my ordeal. A second time for me and I'd feel exactly the way you do, it really does suck.
> 
> For me, I was told 2 days ago by my Pontiac rep that it would be another 3 -4 weeks. At 4:00 PM today, my dealership called to say part arrived, and car is ready!! Picked it up just a few hours ago, it was like taking it home for the first time all over again. 22 total days for me! This just tells me that the dealer and even Pontiac reps and customer service have absolutely no clue and have no idea what is really going on. How can the Pontiac Regional Parts manager 2 days ago not know that my part was already shipped and arriving at my dealership today?? GM really is one messed up company.
> 
> ...


Oh! Hello Mr. Right hand.....Meet Mr. Left hand.


----------



## ScottR (Apr 1, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Oh! Hello Mr. Right hand.....Meet Mr. Left hand.


LOL! Yeah, I think that pretty much sums it up! Pontiac rep is suppose to call back with info on paying 1 of my car payments. Wonder if they'll still do that! Wonder if they even know I have my car back! Doubt it!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

remember the person you are dealing with does not work for gm. you have to get someone that actually works for gm to help you. your rep works for a subcontractor. push him and ask him if gm cuts his check. watch him beat around the bush. if his name is paul nagy or rueben martinez you are dealing with one of the asses i dealt with regarding my aurora.

get someone from your dealership to give you the name of the regional rep. yeah good luck.

i got my bbb papers sent to me from the bbb.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

ScottR said:


> LOL! Yeah, I think that pretty much sums it up! Pontiac rep is suppose to call back with info on paying 1 of my car payments. Wonder if they'll still do that! Wonder if they even know I have my car back! Doubt it!


the reason i got a gto is because someone from gm called me after i wrote a letter to the president of the uaw. after he made an offer to make a payment i said if he does "i will buy a gto tonight". he then upped the ante from a 295 payment to a 500 coupon, i then called his bluff and gave him the name and number of my salesman. i then went to the dealer. guess what, he wasnt bluffing. they couldnt do the paperwork fast enough-it would have needed a dozen signatures for the 500, so i took the 295 payment. courtesy pays off because when the gm card upped the bonus money a few days later he was there to help me. Thanks again quentin johnson!!!

Since that 295 payment i got the gto 33kmsrp, got my uncle to buy a rainer 38k?msrp, and my wife got a rendezvous ultra 40k msrp all sales that would have gone to japan but for that gesture (and we got out of the damn aurora and the lousy service from mack in hicksville ny see ya marty nix owner of mack!! still waiting for a price on a ultra, dont rush)


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The rep will make you an offer over the phone but a face to face meeting will put you in a better position to negotiate. Plus if the dealer gets involved he has to see your car to put a number on it.Thats were and when you want to have the face to face. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

so the pontiac rep was supposed to call me to finalize the #'s today. He told me he was still waiting on my sales agreement so I called the dealership where i bought it and Dave, good guy, told me he was going to fax it over to Ismail today. Called Dave this morning and he confirmed that he did fax it yesturday. Ismail did not call me today and so I am in the Colorado all weekend with no end in sight.

Yesturday when I spoke with Ismail's supervisor I asked her if I could get a job over there, I told her it would be great to set up windows of time that I told customers I would call back in and then I never would. How much easier of a job can you get? ? ?

I'm still waiting for an answer...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I think they're having demo derbys or, at a minimum, circle track racing at Altamont this weekend. Time to go trade some paint in your Colorado. Man, how frustrating. Just keep documenting everything they're doing -- so they can hang themselves with their own rope.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Stockton,
check your PM box. 

When I wrote a letter to the president of the uaw and gm i got a call from the executive office of gm replying to the uaw letter. within minutes actions were taken to make me a satisfied customer.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Spoke to my gm rep, ismail a few minutes ago and they are offering me 34218. back on the GTO I bought in Feb for 35,512. It doesnt sound too bad until I factor in the apr. Im going from 3.9 % to 6.9 %. After I factor that in and the fact that the cheapest Ill be able to find a new GTO for is around 32k I think I m going to lose about 2k out of this deal. Im a bit rusty with my math these days. What do you guys think losing 2 k to get out of a LEMON and back in another GTO.

I didnt think I would make it out completely even, but man this [email protected]#$in sucks. Im a 24 yr old male busting my butt to make these car payments, and they are tough for me already and this happens it's not my fault but I get stuck footing the bill. Im going to take the cash because my GM rep and the BBB said if you dont an arbitrator can rule just to replace the part (again) because they offered you a "fair deal" and I would be stuck in my lemon.

I don't know if Im going to be able to pay to play with the GTO, It is starting to get out of my ballpark.

Sure Ill buy it, I just hope I can make payments.

After I agree to do the repurchase it can still take up to 45 days for it to process.

F#$% the Chevy Colorado. [email protected]#$ GM. I'm getting hosed!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

try that number i gave you. tell them you want to be put back in the same position you were in before the fiasco. all you want is the same deal.

also, see what it is to lease the car. the interest factor may be less than the 6.9. payments go down, and the car goes back the same day the warranty expires. and you know how much a gm warranty is worth!! you shouldnt have to pay an additional 40 a month in interest because they screwed up.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Called the #, the gentleman told me he couldnt help me because even though he is above my sales rep, he doesnt oversee him. Also, because I contacted the BBB there wasnt much he could do anymore. 

I just made my decision to not buy another GTO, God I loved it, unfortunately like someone already said, "not everyone deserves to own a gto."

GTO Forum, You Rock!! Have fun with your goats!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

try to get a little more. but before you do try to get your rep from gm's supervisor. before that get hard numbers on some competitors cars like the accord coupe or mustang. 

with hard numbers as to what the competition is offering you and an expressed desire to still own a gm car you may get some movement. remember, it is only a car. a co worker just got a nice deal on a bmw 330 sedan. they are discounting the 05s because of the all new 06. definitely worth a look. what it lacks in raw hp it makes up for in steering and handling. worth a close look.


----------

